# Power Rangers with Alliance Sterling #107 office bands



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right you folks ... time to get cracking. In an effort to show that you do not need fancy bands to get very good power, I just shot a qualifying score for the Power Rangers with Alliance Sterling #107 office rubber bands. They were not tapered, and not doubled ... just straight out of the box. Go down to the competitions forum and check it out. No more excuses ... time to belly up to the bar. Come on and join the Power Rangers!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! Going to find the post now.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job again Charles with office style bands. It always amazes me how great the performance is you can acheive with those suckers.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Charles,

Was this with the 107's as in the post descritption or the smaller 32's. Just curious since I ordered th 107s today.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> Charles,
> 
> Was this with the 107's as in the post descritption or the smaller 32's. Just curious since I ordered th 107s today.


This particular post was for the Alliance Sterling 107s. With the 107s I shot a 175 grain lead ball at 204 fps, for 16.3 fpe.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-8

You will also see that I previously used braided Rubberbandguns red #32s to shoot a 232 grain lead slug at 181.4 fps, for 17 fpe.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-7

For being cheap, readily available, hassle free, and yet reasonably powerful I think it is hard to beat 107s.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

now thats the way to do it.


----------

